
Interfaces, Mixins and Building Powerful Custom Data Structures in Python - rednafi
https://rednafi.github.io/digressions/python/2020/07/03/python-mixins.html
======
mech422
Nice! Very approachable introduction. Maybe expand a bit on MetaClasses in the
formal interfaces section.

